# Edible Eyeballs!



## shannon in KS (Oct 6, 2008)

love this, posted in the Family Fun newsletter today!  I am making these for my daughters halloween party at school!!!

FamilyFun: Halloween Recipes: Edible Eyeball Treats - and More Family Fun


----------



## Maverick2272 (Oct 6, 2008)

Too cool!! I bet my kids would get a huge kick out of those! Thanks!


----------



## snack_pack85 (Oct 25, 2008)

Bet that would be cute with green or red jello too?


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 25, 2008)

I have one for adults too, but I'll have to PM it to you, as they wouldn't allow the title here...


----------



## shannon in KS (Oct 26, 2008)

oh my!  hehehe!


----------



## shannon in KS (Oct 26, 2008)

snack_pack85 said:


> Bet that would be cute with green or red jello too?


 
definitely!  I was thinking that also!  I may just make a few of each!  I was thinking of putting some red licorice in there for "veins" LOL!


----------



## JMediger (Oct 26, 2008)

snack_pack85 said:


> Bet that would be cute with green or red jello too?


 
And more stable too ... they wouldn't melt like one of the comments suggested they would.


----------



## shannon in KS (Oct 27, 2008)

I will keep them frozen until about 15-20 min before the party I think.  Otherwise, yeah, I figured they would melt also.  I also got little 1 inch mini cupcake liners to set them in for ease in picking them up.  So I guess worst case, they may have to slurp eyeballs..... hehehehe


----------



## shannon in KS (Oct 31, 2008)

sooo excited! these turned out a lot better than I was thinking they would last night! time-consuming, and the liquids need to be reduced a little from the package directions! here are some photos!  In addition to using pudding, we used orange and lime jello (obviously haha)


----------

